# wet paint



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

Well unlike like pokey i had a good day of painting,(74°F 46%Humidity)
got my ls clip sparyed for the build off and 5 kits sparyed.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick man!! Dang, you must have layed a very heavy coat of clear on that 300C looks very good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea, sick shit. I like that 300c


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

300C looks killer bro nice work!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

the 300 is looking top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Good Shit Homie!


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

Sweet!
Love the 300C awesome colors!
Manny


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

the 300c bad ass man


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

nice paint on the 300c


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

:biggrin: :biggrin: progressS?????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

of courseTHAT 300C IS NIIICCCEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man those r nice homie keep up the work love the 300


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

heres a update on the 300c 










got in to a fight with a toaster oven


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 man i kno that made u mad as all get out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

lol sh!t happens had it settin on the table my son was baking clay on and it got to close


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8990655
> *heres a update on the 300c
> 
> 
> ...




Let me guess the Toaster Oven Won huh :dunno:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 13 2007, 01:50 AM~8990684
> *Let me guess the Toaster Oven Won huh :dunno:
> *


yea but its ok i got another in the works so its ok :biggrin:


im goin to make this my build topic like every one else. Ill post more pics in awhile


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8990655
> *heres a update on the 300c
> 
> 
> ...





sell it to one of these demo car builders. All the work is all ready done for them/ :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks kinda like it was in a roll over lol. that was looking good too


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

heres the '70 that got painted the same day

















this is my latest build i'v gottin close to being done on needs wired 









then my son's 359 build :cheesy: i did the pips 









then my metallic black 59 waiting to be done


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

those all look good homie!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 13 2007, 12:14 PM~8992784
> *those all look good homie!!!!
> *




X2 
:0 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys im slow builder get side tracked easy with all the other sutff i do :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DoUgH your bike is nice ! I like the blue 1 you built also ! And your boys rigs IS BAD ASS ! Man i need a rig !


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2007, 02:30 PM~8992863
> *DoUgH  your  bike  is  nice !  I  like  the  blue  1  you  built  also !  And  your  boys  rigs  IS  BAD  ASS !  Man  i  need  a  rig !
> *


thanks mini my next bike will be crazy when i get around to starting it, springer forks and chain frame.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

make the 300 look like it got hit by a semi


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro love all your builds, and you sons Semi is bad a$$.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work homie..... aren't u glad i bumped your thread????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

pm me bro.... i got those diagrams ready for ya....





> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 13 2007, 09:10 AM~8992764
> *heres the '70 that got painted the same day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice builds

the rig is bad ass


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys, I hope to get some more builds done soon


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok i got a clear whammy tank made with fluid in it, tank is made from a pen tube


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks mini :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats cool lookin, looks like a level now :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

throwing that in my package??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank looks great bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:40 PM~9034817
> *Tank looks great bro!!
> *



X2 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work on that bad boy!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok something new for this week all metal cylinder brass body alum shaft 

















and workin on a donut


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


I deffently need some dougnuts when your ready. That red elcos got coil under rear. :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ill post this pic for lowandbeyond :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 07:06 PM~9093086
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> I deffently need some dougnuts when your ready.  That red elcos got coil under rear.  :cheesy:
> *



you're a cop???? u teamed up with vengance????? :uh: 

looks awesome homie...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

can i buy a couple sets of those cylinders?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NIIICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice air cleaners homie!!!! thanks...... i'll post pics of the other stuff in a minute....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here ya go....

a few resin goodies.....










whammy tank setup and dumps....










front and rear cylinders.....










rear coilover components....










assembled rear coilover setup










closer view of the whammy....


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the pics RO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SHIT LOOKS REALLY NICE MANG


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 06:42 PM~9142320
> *here ya go....
> 
> a few resin goodies.....
> ...


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i see you have the chevy van with trailer you build it yet if so any pics


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Nov 5 2007, 01:52 PM~9158645
> *i see you have the chevy van with trailer you build it yet if so any pics
> *


i have it never got around to building the van but the trailers been built for about 10yrs now, and i'v never takin any pics of it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 5 2007, 01:08 PM~9158761
> *i have it never got around to building the van but the trailers been built for about 10yrs now, and i'v never takin any pics of it
> *


whatcha got going on in the workshop that you havnt told us. :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

just being lazy :biggrin: 
but i should have some real good stuff coming out in a week or two


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 5 2007, 01:18 PM~9158852
> *just being lazy  :biggrin:
> but i should have some real good stuff coming out in a week or two
> *


 :0 
i knew it.i know you got something up your sleeve.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 02:20 PM~9158873
> *:0
> i knew it.i know you got something up your sleeve.
> *


 :biggrin: they will be limited to 10 sets and 2 of them are already spoken for but you never know there can always be more made if need be


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 5 2007, 02:18 PM~9158852
> *just being lazy  :biggrin:
> but i should have some real good stuff coming out in a week or two
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 5 2007, 01:26 PM~9158916
> *:biggrin:  they will be limited to 10 sets and 2 of them are already spoken for but you never know there can always be more made if need be
> *


 :0 put me down for whatever you have. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

something new im workin lowandbeyond gave me the idea for drum brakes and adapters stills needs a little tweaking still have to get the sizes down yet :biggrin: 

































any tips would help with this


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks good from what i can tell!


i like the tank also!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am real interested in those rollin!!! :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 18 2007, 07:38 PM~9479337
> *i am real interested in those rollin!!!  :0
> *


 :0 x2. 

you gonna have the hub threaded so you can screw a knockoff onto it??


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9480575
> *:0 x2.
> 
> you gonna have the hub threaded so you can screw a knockoff onto it??
> *


dont know about threading it yet :dunno: 
Ill need to shape a new mini threader to cut them


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Dec 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9481837
> *dont know about threading it yet :dunno:
> Ill need to shape a new mini threader to cut them
> *


JUST MAKE THEM AND DRILL A WHOLE DOWN THE MIDDLE ...WE CAN ADD A THREADED SCREW THROUGH THEM .....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 19 2007, 01:04 AM~9481872
> *JUST MAKE THEM AND DRILL A WHOLE DOWN THE MIDDLE ...WE CAN ADD A THREADED SCREW THROUGH THEM .....
> *


that would work to


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the tip Biggs never that about doin it that way lol
it seemed easier to make the drums after makin the crank pulley i just did :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet ass work dough!!!! Glad I could help the creativeness of your mind. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey i helped in this idea too.... and thanks to *YAYOS64* for sending those awesome reference pics....


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

gotta say thanks to everyone for the tips 
and to RO and Yayo for getting me some pics to work from :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 18 2007, 02:38 PM~9479337
> *i am real interested in those DoUgH!!!  :0
> *


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

something new im workin on


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good to see you building homie....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great brother!!! and damn you guys still have snow on the ground?? It's been gone here for awhile and 70 degrees today. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2008, 07:44 PM~10066449
> *good to see you building homie....
> *


i got a month to have 4 builds done and ill be luck to finish one  
some big stuff about to happen here real soon :biggrin:

yep Big C to much damn snow here still but its starting to melt it hit 47 today :roflmao:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://kgmb9.com/main/


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2008, 08:26 PM~10066640
> *http://kgmb9.com/main/
> 
> 
> *


I wish it was that nice here all the time.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok another new build should i lay it out or have it up some :dunno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Ass up! or all around locked up!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

up some..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 2 2008, 09:17 PM~10072511
> *Ass up! or all around locked up!!!
> *


yea i thought the same thing maybe after foil, it'll look right :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 1 2008, 08:57 PM~10066788
> *I wish it was that nice here all the time.
> *


i know what u mean....we always get the worst dont we..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 2 2008, 07:15 PM~10072501
> *ok another new build should i lay it out or have it up some  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DOUGH.  

I SAY LAY THAT BAD BOY ON THE GROUND.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^x2 lay it out! 


good to see ya building something again.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2008, 09:35 PM~10072666
> *^^^^^^^x2    lay it  out!
> good to see ya building something again.
> *


X3 lay that sucker out. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok 1 last pic for the day!! the 63 is cleared with minwax polyurethane


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that trey!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 2 2008, 10:57 PM~10073441
> *ok 1 last pic for the day!! the 63 is cleared with minwax polyurethane
> 
> 
> ...


man I like this pic !!!
2 badass rides for sure !!!
nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Both look great brother. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 2 2008, 05:57 PM~10073441
> *ok 1 last pic for the day!! the 63 is cleared with minwax polyurethane
> 
> 
> ...


pic of the can? did u have to wetsand and polish or just strait shot?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thats was the first coat, now it needs wet sanded and one more coat


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the 63 looks sick wit that color holmez :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 7 2008, 02:20 AM~10110755
> *the 63 looks sick wit that color holmez :cheesy:
> *


model masters panther pink lacquer


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

another elco started this time organic green


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I love that color.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn homie that green is lookin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass homie.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 12 2007, 11:45 PM~8990655
> *heres a update on the 300c
> 
> 
> ...


there is one good thing that is it still looks good eventhough its destroyed


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 17 2008, 11:45 PM~10193638
> *there is one good thing that is it still looks good eventhough its destroyed
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

The clear you used no the 6trey, is that automotive clear? That car looks wet (wet is always a good thang) :rofl:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Mar 18 2008, 02:39 PM~10197976
> *The clear you used no the 6trey, is that automotive clear? That car looks wet (wet is always a good thang) :rofl:
> *


no the clear is from minwax finishes, you can get it anywhere they sale spray paints for around 7 or 8 bucks just wanted to try it out and see how it worked.








yea wetter is always better :rofl:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are clean bro, nice work


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm gonna have to pick me up some of that minwax clear, it looks like it works pretty good!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok so i had some time to kill tonight and thought i would work on a something new!!! and here it is my own style rim sleeve  








































tires and wires are from the monte kit


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damn, that looks nice! You milled it?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 29 2008, 01:05 AM~10281852
> *Damn, that looks nice! You milled it?
> *


all done on the lathe out of t6 1 1/4 tube


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 29 2008, 01:13 AM~10281903
> *Excellent!
> *


X2 those are sweet!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 29 2008, 01:13 AM~10281903
> *Excellent!
> *


you know how it goes you gotta do something new just to see if it can be done :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 28 2008, 11:19 PM~10281936
> *you know how it goes you gotta do something new just to see if it can be done  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass back wheel homie. Make a small lip for the front one too.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck bro them wheel sleaves look sick as hell, i want some :0 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2008, 01:57 AM~10282102
> *badass back wheel homie.      Make a small lip for the front one too.
> *


im not really feelin the lip on the front 








3 different widths








more pics of the rims


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass wheels homie


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Man all of those look like shit.. You should prob just send them to me with my order and Ill get rid of them so no one else has to see them.. Yea thats the ticket.. we will pretend none of this happened..LMAO.. So when you ganna offer those up?? I really need to get off my ass and have you machine me up the stuff we talked about before. Oh yea paypal is on its way to ya.. Later


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I kinda like the lip on the front also. :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10286930
> *Badass wheels homie
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Those rears look killer!!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 30 2008, 01:01 AM~10287558
> *Man all of those look like shit.. You should prob just send them to me with my order and Ill get rid of them so no one else has to see them.. Yea thats the ticket.. we will pretend none of this happened..LMAO.. So when you ganna offer those up?? I really need to get off my ass and have you machine me up the stuff we talked about before. Oh yea paypal is on its way to ya.. Later
> *


lol to late to send in your package plus i only made 2, but rims are on the list to be made with all the other stuff  

thanks for the props everybody


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 31 2008, 05:52 AM~10295643
> *Those rears look killer!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 31 2008, 03:56 PM~10299206
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice wheels.... like the deeps lip


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 28 2008, 07:58 PM~10281825
> *ok so i had some time to kill tonight and thought i would work on a something new!!! and here it is my own style rim sleeve
> 
> 
> ...





goddammm homie.... those wheels look sick as hell with the sleeves in the rear.... where the hell u get that dually from?? :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

dont remeber the dude i got it from but he still needs to send me a 59 hood :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 31 2008, 08:44 PM~10303020
> *dont remeber the dude i got it from but he still needs to send me a 59 hood  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: 

Your da man homie! Keep it up.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

update on the 63


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 Nice :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 :0 badass! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Apr 7 2008, 03:13 PM~10358783
> *update on the 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro, nice work


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thats some bad ass looking shit there.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks everyone should have the everything for the frame done tonight


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn that 63 is really clean, loving the adapters too! Do you man them and sell them? If not you really should Im sure you would have a ton of buyers!!!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 9 2008, 07:08 PM~10375811
> *Damn that 63 is really clean, loving the adapters too! Do you man them and sell them? If not you really should Im sure you would have a ton of buyers!!!
> *


i would make more drum brakes but i dont really have the time its took me 3 months to make those 4 :roflmao:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

send one my way.. I make some more for ya out of resin..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 9 2008, 07:12 PM~10375851
> *send one my way.. I make some more for ya out of resin..
> *


you want it with the threaded rod in the middle


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

either or dont matter.. prob send it with the rod ill cast it with it.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok ill send one and a air tank for you to check out too


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok cylinders are in and front is plumbed


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn... looks killer.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea this think is shaping up real nice!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 9 2008, 08:47 PM~10378089
> *Damn... looks killer.
> *


x2, very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 9 2008, 11:47 PM~10378089
> *Damn... looks killer.
> *


 x-3 nice work dough.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

some painted pumps and dumps for it :biggrin: 









thanks for the feed back everyone


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro this is turning out to be a killer build!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hot damn homie that is turnin out badass


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

SuhWeet


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Apr 10 2008, 04:56 PM~10384754
> *some painted pumps and dumps for it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccce :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice to see you building fukker :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

well we aint goin to make the KC show this weekend after last week and some stuff this weekend i gotta do so ill show everyone what i was bring for 
BiggC :biggrin: but he never got his done and i still got work to do on mine.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That sucks you can't make it down, but do what ya gotta do Brother. :biggrin: 

Semi is looking great man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 20 2008, 04:21 PM~10915168
> *That sucks you can't make it down, but do what ya gotta do Brother.  :biggrin:
> 
> Semi is looking great man.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea im starting to hate birthday partys and everything else pretty much :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jun 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10915190
> *yea im starting to hate birthday partys and everything else pretty much  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya. I always tell everyone I have things to do in June so not to invite me. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 20 2008, 04:30 PM~10915236
> *I hear ya. I always tell everyone I have things to do in June so not to invite me.  :biggrin:
> *


lol last time i tried that the wife got pissed :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jun 20 2008, 04:36 PM~10915271
> *lol last time i tried that the wife got pissed  :biggrin:
> *


lol Well yeah that could be a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

up top.. i know ya finished two of these builts.. post them up..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 3 2008, 09:11 PM~11008998
> *up top.. i know ya finished two of these builts.. post them up..
> *


yes i did finished the blk pete and the pink 63


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn nice rig there bro
and that impala isnt half bad eather
but i personally like that rig


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

another done the 68 elco :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 the elco from american me...looking good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 11:50 PM~11009986
> *:0 the elco from american me...looking good bro! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie now if i can get my green one done


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2008, 09:50 PM~11009986
> *:0 the elco from american me...looking good bro! :biggrin:
> *


I thought the same thing the rides are looking sweet Dough :thumbsup:


----------

